# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Transportation from kingston to mandeville/treasure beach

## Babalew

putting together travel plans for next year and need some advice from sage travelers.  please advise of reasonable transportation from kingston.  i'm trying something new so any help is appreciated.  thanx

----------


## johng

Babalew,

Not sure about the details of your trip and how long you plan on staying but car rentals out of Kingston are relatively inexpensive compared to 10 years ago. The car I rented last year  (picked it up at the airport) was relatively new (about 60,000 KM) had AC and was an automatic. I think it was something like $35 USD a day somewhere in that neighborhood. Can't remember which company it was but I booked and paid for it from the US. It was a good car and worked out fine. The train no longer runs from Kingston and I don't really know the other option available but once in Treasure Beach if you want to truck around a rental car comes in handy.  Hope this helps!! John

----------


## ackee

Knutsford Express runs North Coast and South Coast..airconditioned, comfortable and safe..leaves NEW KGN goes to Negril  via the South Coast and also to Montego Bag via the North Coast
see them on Facebook too
http://www.knutsfordexpress.com/

----------

